# New ND High School Sports Webstite



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Take a look at the new ND High School Sports website. It has an amazing amount of information about each team in multiple sports.

www.northdakota-scores.net

Ref


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

On the top of the home page, click on the sport for boys or girls that you want more team information on.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks good

:thumb:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

TTT


----------

